# Built in microwave into tile backsplash



## rballard (May 9, 2008)

I'd like to put in a built in microwave in my kitchen. The cabinet above the stove already has an outlet, so I'm set there. The main problem I'm having is that there is a tile backsplash. How do I install the bracket in back of the microwave? Drill holes with a diamond tip drill bit?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Either one of those arrowhead shaped tile/glass bits or a carbide tipped bit in a hammer drill or rotary hammer will work. Wall tiles are generally pretty soft once you penetrate the glaze. Look in the cabinet above to see where the cabinet hanging screws are located ( this should be the studs), and transfer this line down to the tiles behind the microwave. Then center the bracket as per the instructions and mark the tiles through the pre drilled bracket holes that falll on this line, this will allow you to use screws directly into the studs for these locations. Be sure to drill the clearance holes through the tile oversize, so you don't thread into the tile and crack it. There are also normally two locations, usually marked with arrows, that must be used. If these do not happen to be on a stud(usually not) you will have to drill holes in the tile large enough for toggle bolts. Do not over tighten the bracket to the tile because of the danger of cracking. The screws into the studs and the ones through the bottom of the cabinet will support most of the weight, so the toggles mostly just prevent the flimsy bracket from sagging. Unlike in the old days, these current units weigh nearly nothing. Code requires that the microwave be a dedicated 20A circuit, but I assure you that yours will not be the only one that is run on an existing kitchen circuit. If you have an older 15A circuit, you may have a tripping problem if two plug in appliances are used at the same time.


----------

